# Piecing together chains of the same brand....is it safe?



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 8, 2018)

Is it safe to piece together chains of the same brand if the chain needed is too short....might have to do this for a project with long wheel base.....not sure if there are any draw backs or if factories had special presses for this ?


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jan 8, 2018)

I've done it before with out problems , just make sure that you keep the outside links straight and not toed outward, i usually squeeze them together a little so the inside link fits snug between the outside links, also make sure the pin is centered.   All chains were pieces before assembling


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 8, 2018)

No issues here. Go for it.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 8, 2018)

Ive linked a few chains in the past...just didnt have any second thoughts about it ... as too any drawbacks such as excessive wear or breakage of any sort....


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 8, 2018)

The only thing I've done it tried to match patina and wear. You don't want an NOS chain with a section that's worn out & may break on you.


----------



## the tinker (Jan 9, 2018)

girl's chains I toss out, unless thy're skip tooth. The girl's skip tooth chains I make  into boys chains and they are fine. I bought a bike that had no less than 7 master links piecing together it's skip tooth chain. Why I don't know, but it worked fine.  I salvaged the links . I have only broken two chains. One was on a steep hill on a 47 Schwinn.  The other was on a Evans- Colson, and it was very rusty. Links can develop tiny stress cracks. Look them over closely before installing. If you don't have a chain tool, drive the pins out with an appropriate size drift punch. A small nail set works for this.


----------

